# JOB OPENING INSTALLING HANDRAILS TIG WELDING A PLUS



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*We are currently finishing up the Hotel Indigo on PBeach and several DOT rail jobs. Need some help with installs and mig and tig work in the shop.Don't call me but send resumes to breezefab @aol.com. I will read through them and schedule interviews. Pay is not commensurate with experience level.*</p>


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Tim! I got 5 day to go till the shark tourney. Give me a call!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll weld it in the rain if'n you'll hold the sparky wire to the metal part on your ladder!!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Whatever it takes. Have to have it


----------

